# Frage zum Thema Rendering Engines



## Proximus1986 (30. November 2007)

Grüß euch,

Sitze gerade vor meinem Computer und möchte meine Maturaarbeit (=Abiturarbeit) über Rendering Engines schreiben, habe aber ein Problem und hoffe ihr könntet mir helfen.  

Und hier kommt die Frage, die ich trotz Internet-Recherche nicht finden konnte: 
Wie hieß die Rendering Engine des Netscape Navigators vor der Version 6?

Danke im Voraus!


----------

